
Track and recognise a human in a video - arpit1997
https://github.com/ITCoders/Human-detection-and-Tracking
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

